# gestor i alhaurin el grande



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

hi can anyone reccomend a good gestor, i intend to sort out my nie in the next week or so and want to get the ball rolling to get my car transferred to uk plates,also any idea how much they charge for these sort of things ? thanks in advance


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

nanny san im in alhaurin as well. 

ME express in the business centre can handle the plate transfer, as can i, or alan kane, theres a few of us in town that do them. 

as for NIE, just go to malaga and do it - its a case of filling in a form, going to the bank, going back and walking out with the number.


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

If you are worried about your level of Spanish or just want a hassle free experience I would use ME Express for both NIE and Traffico. 
NIE regulations and forms seem to be changing almost daily at the moment. They are in Avda de la Constitution 952490028


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

hi and thank you both for your replies, spanish lad what would be the approx cost of getting my plates transferred? and what does the process involve?


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

nanny san said:


> hi can anyone reccomend a good gestor, i intend to sort out my nie in the next week or so and want to get the ball rolling to get my car transferred to uk plates,also any idea how much they charge for these sort of things ? thanks in advance


I assume it's a typo and you actually want to transfer your car onto spanish plates and not onto UK plates as this can't be done in Spain:confused2:


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

malagaman2005 said:


> I assume it's a typo and you actually want to transfer your car onto spanish plates and not onto UK plates as this can't be done in Spain:confused2:


oops yes malagaman! my mistake i do want spanish plates on my uk car :embarassed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Equally, I assume that you don't want to apply for an NIE but rather, you need to apply for a 'residencia'.

If you have a car here on Spanish plates then I'm sure you need to be resident rather than on a temporary NIE.


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Equally, I assume that you don't want to apply for an NIE but rather, you need to apply for a 'residencia'.
> 
> If you have a car here on Spanish plates then I'm sure you need to be resident rather than on a temporary NIE.


Yes i do need to apply for residencia, but need to sort out my s1 form for healthcare first before i can do this, i have applied for a job as a care assistant and need the nie asap so i can start working, hope this makes sense, if theres a simpler way i am open to advice and suggestions


----------

